# Após chegou ele, eu fui embora



## Doctorr

Olá pessoal, como concorda "após" com verbos (que modos e tempos se usam?)?

Se pode dizer (1) _após ele chegou/tinha chegado, eu fui embora_? Ou (2) _após ele ter chegado, eu fui embora_?
Opto pela 2nda variante mas me interessam suas opiniões.

E como seria este caso com _depois _ou _depois de _ou_ depois de que_?

P.S. outra pregunta: no início de frase se usa ênclise ("vende_-se_") mas nas perguntas se usa próclise (como _se chama_?), entao, "Se pode dizer que...?" ou "Pode-se dizer que...?" - neste caso vejo uma contradição das regras da colocação pronominal. Ah, interessa-me sobre tudo o português brasileiro (mas o saber como se diria em Portugal (dir-se-ia rsrs - mesóclise) tmb vale a pena, para ampliar o conhecimento do idioma).


obrigado de antemao


----------



## Carfer

Doctorr said:


> Olá pessoal, como concorda "após" com verbos (que modos e tempos se usam?)?
> 
> Se pode dizer (1) _após ele chegou/tinha chegado, eu fui embora_? Ou (2) _após ele ter chegado, eu fui embora_?
> Opto pela 2nda variante mas me interessam suas opiniões. *'Após' pede infinitivo. É sinónimo de 'depois de'
> 
> *E como seria este caso com _depois _ou _depois de _ou_ depois de que_?  * 'depois de' pede infinitivo ('depois de ele ter chegado')
> 'depois' não me parece ter cabimento na frase que deu como exemplo. Quando pode ser usado pede indicativo ('Porta-te bem, que eu depois dou-te um doce')
> 'depois de que' não me parece uma construção correcta. 'Depois do que' existe, mas tem um uso diferente do desta frase, porque se refere a algo que aconteceu antes ('Ele acabou de falar, depois do que eu fui embora')
> 'depois que' pede indicativo ('Depois que chegou, eu fui embora')
> 
> *
> P.S. outra pregunta: no início de frase se usa ênclise ("vende_-se_") mas nas perguntas se usa próclise (como _se chama_?), entao, "Se pode dizer que...?" ou "*Pode-se dizer que*...?*no português europeu*" - neste caso vejo uma contradição das regras da colocação pronominal. Ah, interessa-me sobre tudo o português brasileiro (mas o saber como se diria em Portugal (*dir-se-ia ** aqui não é possível a mesóclise, 'como' atrai o pronome *rsrs - mesóclise) tmb vale a pena, para ampliar o conhecimento do idioma).
> 
> 
> obrigado de antemao



Deixo a variante brasileira para os nossos amigos brasileiros. As notas acima são sobre a variante portuguesa, já que lhe interessa.


----------



## Doctorr

Carfer, muito obrigado! E sim, esperemos os brasileiros.


----------



## Jabir

(1) Depois que ele chegou/tinha chegado, eu fui embora (2) OK
--> "Pode-se dizer que...?"
Mas quase não se usa próclise na linguage falada


----------



## Doctorr

Jabir, obrigado! E no português falado diriam "Se pode dizer que...?"


----------



## Jabir

Sim, Doctorr... Pode-se usar a próclise também no falado, mas é mais comum a ênclise...


----------



## Doctorr

Jabir, sério? Segundo sei, no Brasil preferem a próclise.


----------



## gvergara

Que querem dizer com "a variante brasileira" e "a variante portuguesa"? Eu pensava que ambas as formas aqui expostas (com infinitivo pessoal e com subordinada seguida de subjuntivo) eram equivalentes e empregadas em todas a zonas lusofalates por igual, ainda que acho que eu tenderia a empregar mais o infinitivo pessoal (que é uma contradição, uma vez que estou aprendendo português brasileiro).


----------



## Istriano

Jabir said:


> (1) Depois que ele chegou/tinha chegado, eu fui embora


----------



## Istriano

gvergara said:


> Que querem dizer com "a variante brasileira" e "a variante portuguesa"? Eu pensava que ambas as formas aqui expostas (com infinitivo pessoal e com subordinada seguida de subjuntivo) eram equivalentes e empregadas em todas a zonas lusofalates por igual, ainda que acho que eu tenderia a empregar mais o infinitivo pessoal (que é uma contradição, uma vez que estou aprendendo português brasileiro).




_*Se pode *dizer_. (próclise)  ----> _*Se poderia* dizer_ (próclise)
_*Pode-se *dizer._ (ênclise)  ----->_*Poder-se-ia* dizer_ (mesóclise)

_Pode *se dizer.* _(próclise) -----> _Poderia* se dizer *_(próclise)  esse é o uso mais comum na fala
_Pode *dizer-se*._ (ênclise) ------> _Poderia *dizer-se *_(ênclise)

Quem escreve _Pode-se dizer _deveria escrever _Poder-se-ia dizer._
Quem escreve _Pode se dizer_ pode escrever _Poderia se dizer.
_
_Poderia-se dizer _não existe. 


Veja o exemplo do Manual de redação do Estadão:


> O Estado aceita o uso, no noticiário, do pronome oblíquo colocado entre  dois verbos, sem necessidade de se ligar por hífen ao primeiro deles.  Trata-se de uma característica do português do Brasil que não é mais  possível desprezar:_ Ele estava se preparando para sair. / Falta d_’_água * pode se agravar *hoje. / Ele tinha se revoltado contra o pai. / Devia  estar se aborrecendo com tudo aquilo. / Queria se livrar do amigo. / Vai  se casar esta semana. / Esses homens podem nos ajudar. / Venho lhe  trazer o meu apoio. / Tinha nos decepcionado._


http://www.estadao.com.br/manualredacao/esclareca/c.shtm


----------



## gvergara

Obrigado, istriano   Você nunca empregaria a variante com infinitivo pessoal _Após ele *ter chegado*, eu fui embora_.


----------



## Istriano

_Após ele ter chegado_ se usa na escrita formal, mas soa um pouco pesado na língua falada.
Normalmente se usa: _Depois que ele chegou..._ Mesmo assim, até na escrita formal você pode encontrar _depois que + indicativo, _como nesse exemplo.
Na Espanha, eles usam_ después de que _quase sempre com o subjuntivo, em Portugal com o infinitivo pessoal (depois + inf.p.), no Brasil a gente prefere o indicativo (depois que + indicativo) nos tempos passados, embora na escrita formal possa se usar com o infinitivo pessoal.  Acho que na Argentina às vezes eles usam como no Brasil (después + indicativo: _después que llegaste vos_).

O que eu não usaria é:_ depois de que ele chegasse, eu fui embora._Soaria muito estranho.


----------



## Doctorr

Istriano, obrigado pelos exemplos mas segundo entendi são frases afirmativas, minha pergunta foi de perguntas: "Se pode dizer que é verdade?" Vs. "Pode-se dizer que é verdade?" Sabemos que a pergunta atrai próclise mas no início duma frase usa-se ênclise, certo?


----------



## Istriano

Doctorr said:


> Istriano, obrigado pelos exemplos mas segundo entendi são frases afirmativas, minha pergunta foi de perguntas: "Se pode dizer que é verdade?" Vs. "Pode-se dizer que é verdade?" Sabemos que a pergunta atrai próclise mas no início duma frase usa-se ênclise, certo?



Mas na língua falada não existe essa proibição: _Se come bem aqui?; Se liga na fita!_


----------



## Jabir

@ Doctorr

Perdão, eu confundi os termos próclie e ênclise no meu último post


----------



## Doctorr

Istriano, é o que quis saber, obrigado. Mas na língua escrita, no _início _duma _pergunta _de todos modos usa-se _ênclise_?
Jabir, e eu já pensei que eu nao entendia naaaaaada rsrs


----------



## Jabir

Doctorr, eu não sei qual é o masculino de Deuvshka, mas considere-se chamado por ele.
Enfim...
Formal: Pergunta-se assim?
Informal: Se pergunta assim? OUUUUUU Pergunta-se assim (mais raro)

Sacaste?


----------



## Doctorr

Jabir, obrigado.


----------

